# Keeping a cool tank



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

What are everyones techniques for keeping a tank cool in the summer?

I haven't fired up the AC yet, trying to save some $. However, my tank went from normally 78-79, to 82.4 today. It's great that the warm water is making my Clowns "dance", but I really should keep the temp in my normal range.

How much of a difference does a small clip-on fan above a sump make? I think leaving the stand doors open may also help but I'm concerned with the fuge light spilling into the room/DT at night (when only blues are on).

For those with fans in a sump, do they run 24/7?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

According to this article, 82F *is* the normal temperature for reefs.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

The best way to do it is to tie fans to an aquarium controller to go off when the temp rises, second best way is probably to set fans on a timer for when you know it is the hottest in your house (or on/off cycles throughout the day), third best way is to freeze some water bottles and periodically throw one in your tank/sump to cool it off (depending on size) 

On a side note high temps are fine, and some reefs might be around 82f but it is the sudden or rapid fluctuations that stress corals and fish. Bulkreefsupply said it best: corals and fish have no real way to regulate or cool down like us, so even a few degrees is a big change considering their habitat stays fairly consistent for most part, and if you feel uncomfortable if the temp is a couple degrees too high or low I can imagine how stressing it is to tank inhabitants.

Depending on the size fan it can make a good difference, I got some decent clip on fans from wal-mart for cheap a while back, just remember your tank will evaporate a lot more so account for that. Also there is no real saving in this hobby  if your tank is worth it or has enough invested just turn the AC on!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd beg to differ on the temps. I know my tank is 77 and alot of people that have been in the hobby for years try not to go over those numbeers.

Yes you can reef at 83 degrees but it isn't very healthy for the tank and also can accumulate quite a bit of nuisance algae to boot. 

The fans work very well in that situation, so does a chiller 
Tell the wife you need a chiller 

Also, a great way to reduce heat in your system is take out the internal pumps. They are all making unwanted heat and I know you have a return pump that could be external if you desired.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

My tank along with every tank ive owned typically goes up 5-7 degrees daily. From 78-85.. if it goes over 85 i put a small fan blowing over the surface. Its never caused any issues in the 20 years ive been in the hobby.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I'd beg to differ on the temps. I know my tank is 77 and alot of people that have been in the hobby for years try not to go over those numbeers.
> 
> Yes you can reef at 83 degrees but it isn't very healthy for the tank and also can accumulate quite a bit of nuisance algae to boot.
> 
> ...


Why wouldn't it be healthy when that is the normal temperature for most coral reefs around the world?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If your water is too hot the algae in the corals will exit and find another host. Meaning your corals die.

Read up on it, it's what's happening around the world. As the water temp goes up the coral dies


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Tried Ice Packs in Ziploc bags. they melted pretty quick lol. I need an ongoing solution.

went to Canadian Tire, got a small desk fan - mounted it above the sump and left the cabinet doors open. Tank peaked at about 83.7 yesterday, it's now at 82.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Move your tank to the basement - very stable temps all year round


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> If your water is too hot the algae in the corals will exit and find another host. Meaning your corals die.
> 
> Read up on it, it's what's happening around the world. As the water temp goes up the coral dies


We're not talking about "too hot". 82F is the average temperature of reefs.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

You may need several fans to keep the temp where you want it. Some people will turn off their lights/certain pumps not related to circulation to cut the heat a bit more. I would assume having led lights and pumps like the Vortech also help since the motor is external. If your tank is near a window and background is black that doesn't help either. 
Good luck staying cool


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

soooooooooooo... talked to Goobafish, decided to check the Apex temp probe:









82 was actually low, in the last week it had been 82.2-83.7. Normal temp (Heater regulated by my apex) is 78.5-79.5









(theres also an analogue thermometer in the overflow box for a third check)

So, I think calibrating was a bit of the solution. pH is low too (usually 8.1-8.3) so I'll calibrate that as well and see where I am.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

pH does have to do with fresh air as well. Open up the windows and such and it'll effect it for the better.

Good to hear it's 80!!


----------

